# Warding Off Mosquitoes



## FreeThinker (Jun 9, 2008)

Li'l bastards! 



Even without the threat of West Nile Virus, or Malaria, or what-have-you, they're just plain annoying varmints.

What do you do to keep them away, both in terms of your environment, and in terms of your person?



Evironmentally, of course, we've all been told not to leave standing water, as it provides breeding territory to skeeters.

Also, as an environmental repellent, mosquito coils (kind of like incense, but nastier) or citronella candles may be employed.

Or, perhaps you've got a bat-house in your yard.



For personal protection, those who can still find products with Deet in meaningful concentration may be applying it to their skin, while others may be using Avon's "Skin So Soft", and others yet may have found a more natural method.

My father, for example, told me that one of the B vitamins (I don't recall which one) causes the body to give off a scent that repels mosquitoes, while eating bananas causes the body to produce one that _attracts_ them.



What are the myths?

What works?

Anyone?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 9, 2008)

I keep mosquitos away, by never, ever spending any length of time outside. LOL I'm an "indoor" girl... I'm sort of like Zsa Zsa Gabor on Green Acres... LOL So I have no clue on how to keep them away from the house. I do know that citronella candles allegedly work, but unless you have a zillion of them lit, I can't see how they can keep a lot of mosquitos away.

As far as my physical person, the original Skin So Soft from Avon is the most amazing stuff ever. It has to be the original formula... none of the new ones, or the ones that are bug repellant ones.... it must be the original.


----------



## Risible (Jun 9, 2008)

While I'm not immune to mosquitoes, they don't seem to like me much. I eat a lot of bananas, too.

If I were going to a place where mosquitoes swarmed, I would use a commercial skeeter spray, one with DEET, I reckon.

Bio actually has a bat house that he brought with him when we "merged." He's never put it up, though I think bats are cool. I haven't seen any here where we live, so it may be occupied by something else if we ever get around to putting it up. We do have lots of birds and other predatory insects that dine on mosquitoes. I can hear the famous San Juan Capistrano swallows busy, busy, busy for hours each night catching mosquitoes and the like for the babies they raise at this time of year.


----------



## Tad (Jun 10, 2008)

Mosquitos adore me  Seriously, in the evening I'll get bitten fifteen minutes before anyone else....the first mosquitos venturing forth will zoom right in on me. I've never been sure why. When I was little, out in eastern Manitoba (aka mosquito heaven) I used to come up in a small rash around the bites, but these days they don't bother me much anymore....I guess being their favorite food for long enough has made me largely immune. At least to the itching, west nile, probably not so much.

I'm still a believer in DEET bearing products, when necessary.

However I did hear a cool trick on the radio a couple of weeks ago. Put Listerene in a spray bottle, and spray it around an area where you expect to be sitting out (deck, camp site, etc). Apparently it quite effectively keeps the little blighters away (presumably so long as the wind isn't strong enough to blow the fumes away).

Of course, my real solution is to live deep in the heart of the city, where mosquitoes are rare, and to only go camping in August, when they are usually not so dense.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 10, 2008)

Light yourself on fire, or remove and wear the skin of somebody who mosquitos don't seem to like very much.

Short of that, you're probably S.O.L.


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 10, 2008)

Mosquitos aren't a big problem where I live in England, but we do use citronella candles outside. Not wearing perfume also seems to help....this attracts them apparently? Where necessary (like when on holiday abroad) I use a thingy you plug in and put a tablet in it so it "burns" overnight....hopefully someone knows what I'm on about! These really do keep mossies at bay in your room at night. I also use insect repellents with DEET when outside. In malarial areas, I use a much higher concentration of Deet, but I try and put it on my clothes (esp. round collars and cuffs) rather than my skin....I've had mild reactions to strong DEET on my skin before, and I'm usually only wearing cheap clothes anyway! Also use a mossie net, obviously, to keep the blighters away when you're sleeping.



Random mosquito fact: all mosquitos bite everyone, but different people only get (varied) reactions from particular types of mosquito.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 10, 2008)

You must have been reading my mind, Free. I'm being driven nuts by the buggers. One of the many things I hate about Alaska are the enormous mosquitoes that fly in droves. Our summers are so short and we have to spend what little we have, dodging them.

I searched online for some natural mosquito stuff for our yard that I may try. It has garlic oil in it and is supposed to work well, though not as well as the permethrins. I may give it a try. We used to have one of those carbon dioxide mosquito repellent machines that is supposed to somehow attract them and kill them. Didn't work, but OTOH we live near wetlands so I'm not sure anything would work. I don't believe in the zappers because they sound awful and also kill beneficial bugs. 

I used to try, for personal bug repellent, all the natural stuff and _nothing_ worked, at least not up here where the worst I've experienced. So I gave up and just try to minimize my exposure to the bugs and use a repellent for kids so it at least as somewhat less DEET in it. It's not great but it's better. But it does mean we don't really go camping because I have such little tolerance for them; I tend to swell up when I get bit and it's really painful and itchy, moreso than most people seem to go through.

One of the many reasons I can't wait to leave this state. I want to at least be able to enjoy my summers, and when I lived in WA and OR, while there were mosquitoes, they weren't nearly as bad as they are here.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 10, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> Li'l bastards!
> ...
> What are the myths?
> 
> ...



I've heard that rubbing baby oil on you, or rubbing dryer sheets on your skin helps (and isn't as smelly as the mosquito repellent stuff). I've never tried it personally so I don't know how well that works. Mosquitos generally don't bother me either, I do eat a decent amount of bananas like Risible... maybe there really is something to that...?


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 11, 2008)

Way off topic-ness...but whenever I see the word "ward" I always think of _Batman_ comics, which featured Bruce Wayne and his youthful ward Dick Grayson. 

Ward off them li'l bastids, FT.


----------



## Friday (Jun 11, 2008)

Mosquitos used to eat me alive when I was a kid but since I moved out and started cooking with lots of garlic (which I love but my Mother wouldn't use), they pretty much leave me alone. When I spent a couple summer weeks in MN oh, 18-20 years ago, I used the original Avon Skin So Soft and it was amazing. The mosquito's would home in on the carbon dioxide I was exhaling (that's how they find you), but then they would just flit up and down my exposed but well SOS'ed skin and refuse to land.


----------



## Tracy (Jun 17, 2008)

I read in a magazine once that if you would place a dryer sheet in your pocket while outdoors that it will keep the little pest away. I have tried this and so far no more bites.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 17, 2008)

I think it was someone my brother dated said b-12 or b-6 wards off mosquitos. I'm usually very big bait for those little suckers but last year i got maybe 5 bites though the summer and i have had one this year so far. Something must have changed in my physiology or something  
I can't use deet stuff until the baby's born so i'm stuck without protectant


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 18, 2008)

Buy the Skin So Soft stuff, Megan!

In Scotland we don't have mosquitoes, we have their cousins, the terrible Midgie. The Skin so Soft dry oil spray works fantastically well to keep them off, nothing else has ever worked for me. Its really easy and quick to spray on your skin and it moisturises your skin at the same time! No harmful insecticidey stuff in it! I would say be careful if you have hard floors, since it can be VERY slippery if you get some on the floor, or on the soles of your feet, then go to walk on the hard floor. People even use this on their horses to stop them being bitten, and the British Army suggest the soldiers use it.

I found a UK forum that was discussing this product, one girl recently sent an email to Avon to find out exactly which product works, as there was some confusion whether all the fragrances work. It is the Soft And Fresh fragrance which works, it used to be known as Woodland Fresh and is in a greenish bottle. Here is a copy of the email she received back from Avon...

_"We have had reports from Representatives and their customers that Avon Skin-So-Soft, Soft and Fresh (known originally as Woodland Fresh fragrance) Bath Oil and Dry Oil Body Spray acts as an effective insect repellent.

Our Quality Control Department advise that it is the aroma of the product that has this effect. Citronella is in the perfume and as fragrance oils are &#8216;propriety compositions’ and the property of the vendor, due to vendor confidentiality, we list this ingredient as Parfum. However this product is marketed and sold by us as a bath preparation only. We would not recommend any Skin-So-Soft product for any other use. Unfortunately, Skin-So-Soft products in any other fragrance do not contain the same ingredients as the original Soft and Fresh."
_

UK people, it's half price in the latest catalogue. http://tinyurl.com/44rrug

Sometimes though you can buy it cheaper on Ebay, worth a check. 

View attachment sss.jpg


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 24, 2008)

Interesting article about mosquito attractions:

*Who Mosquitoes Like Best *

While researchers have yet to pinpoint what mosquitoes consider an ideal hunk of human flesh, the hunt is on. "There's a tremendous amount of research being conducted on what compounds and odors people exude that might be attractive to mosquitoes," says Joe Conlon, PhD, technical advisor to the American Mosquito Control Association. With 400 different compounds to examine, it's an extremely laborious process. "Researchers are just beginning to scratch the surface," he says.
Scientists do know that genetics account for a whopping 85% of our susceptibility to mosquito bites. They've also identified certain elements of our body chemistry that, when found in excess on the skin's surface, make mosquitoes swarm closer.
"People with high concentrations of steroids or cholesterol on their skin surface attract mosquitoes," Butler tells WebMD. That doesn't necessarily mean that mosquitoes prey on people with higher overall levels of cholesterol, Butler explains. These people simply may be more efficient at processing cholesterol, the byproducts of which remain on the skin's surface.
Mosquitoes also target people who produce excess amounts of certain acids, such as uric acid, explains entomologist John Edman, PhD, spokesman for the Entomological Society of America. These substances can trigger mosquitoes' sense of smell, luring them to land on unsuspecting victims.
But the process of attraction begins long before the landing. Mosquitoes can smell their dinner from an impressive distance of up to 50 meters, explains Edman. This doesn't bode well for people who emit large quantities of carbon dioxide.
"Any type of carbon dioxide is attractive, even over a long distance," Conlon says. Larger people tend to give off more carbon dioxide, which is why mosquitoes typically prefer munching on adults to small children. Pregnant women are also at increased risk, as they produce a greater-than-normal amount of exhaled carbon dioxide. Movement and heat also attract mosquitoes.
So if you want to avoid an onslaught of mosquito bites at your next outdoor gathering, stake out a chaise lounge rather than a spot on the volleyball team. Here's why. As you run around the volleyball court, the mosquitoes sense your movement and head toward you. When you pant from exertion, the smell of carbon dioxide from your heavy breathing draws them closer. So does the lactic acid pouring from your sweat glands. And then -- gotcha.

*Keeping the Bite at Bay: Chemical-Based Repellents *

Plenty of mosquito repellents line the shelves of drugstores and supermarkets each summer, but they're not all created equally.
The majority of available mosquito repellents derive their effectiveness from chemicals. Protecting the public from mosquitoes since 1957, DEET continues to be the chemical of choice used in repellents. In repeated studies, it's been proven the most effective chemical repellent on the market. Repellents with 23.8% DEET (most formulas contain between 10% and 30%) protect wearers for about five hours, according to a recent study led by Mark Fradin, PhD, a researcher with Chapel Hill Dermatology. The American Academy of Pediatrics and other experts suggest that it is safe to apply repellent with low concentrations of DEET (10% or less) to infants over 2 months old.
In 2005, the CDC began recommending alternatives to DEET for repelling mosquitoes. Picaridin, which is new to the U.S., has been used worldwide since 1998. It has proven to be as effective as DEET but is more pleasant to use because it has a light, clean feel and is virtually odorless. Picaridin is safe for children older than 2 months. This substance is marketed as Cutter Advanced.
The other new CDC recommendation is oil of lemon eucalyptus, which is available under the Repel brand name. This product offers protection similar to low concentrations of DEET. Lemon eucalyptus is safe for children older than 3 years.
The chemical IR3535, better known as Avon's Skin-So-Soft, has also been marketed as a repellent in the U.S. in recent years. To date, research shows it's much less effective than DEET.

*Alternative Repellents*

Want to avoid chemical-based repellents altogether? Alternatives do exist, with one or two showing promise.
"Of the products we tested, the soybean oil-based repellent was able to protect from mosquito bites for about 1.5 hours," Fradin reports. He and fellow researchers found other oils -- citronella, cedar, peppermint, lemongrass, and geranium -- provide short-lived protection at best. Oil of eucalyptus products, however, may offer longer-lasting protection, preliminary studies show.
Hate to spray or slather yourself with any product, either chemical- or plant-based? Mosquito traps, a relatively new product, may be the answer. They work by emitting substances that biting mosquitoes find attractive -- such as carbon dioxide, heat, moisture, and other mosquito-friendly byproducts. They attract, then trap or kill female mosquitoes. When placed strategically near breeding spots, "they have knocked [mosquito] populations down," Conlon tells WebMD.


----------



## Friday (Jun 26, 2008)

Our property backs on the wetlands...ze traps would be fewtile.  We just kind of avoid being outdoors at twilight at home. That's when they are the thickest. Sometimes they blanket the window in the back. It's creepy in a The Birds/I vant to suck your Blooood sort of way. :happy:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 27, 2008)

Friday said:


> Our property backs on the wetlands...ze traps would be fewtile.  We just kind of avoid being outdoors at twilight at home. That's when they are the thickest. Sometimes they blanket the window in the back. It's creepy in a The Birds/I vant to suck your Blooood sort of way. :happy:



blanket the window?????? Mother of God!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks, all, for taking the time to answer.





fa_man_stan said:


> I've heard that rubbing baby oil on you, or rubbing dryer sheets on your skin helps... maybe there really is something to that...?





Tracy said:


> I read in a magazine once that if you would place a dryer sheet in your pocket while outdoors that it will keep the little pest away. I have tried this and so far no more bites.



Interesting! That might be worth trying. Thanks. 





Friday said:


> Our property backs on the wetlands...ze traps would be fewtile.  We just kind of avoid being outdoors at twilight at home. That's when they are the thickest. Sometimes they blanket the window in the back. It's creepy in a The Birds/I vant to suck your Blooood sort of way. :happy:



The thought of that just makes me shudder.

Reminds me of a camping trip to Algonquin Park. No cars (or roads) in the park, so it's pretty isolated. We canoed up to what we thought would be the ideal campsite, as the wind off the lake would keep the mosquitoes away. It _was_ effective, in fact...until sundown that is, when the temperature difference between land and water was not as great, and the breeze subsided.

We were all in our tents within about a minute of hearing the swarm approaching. 





Wagimawr said:


> ...remove and wear the skin of somebody who mosquitos don't seem to like very much.





Santaclear said:


> Way off topic-ness...but whenever I see the word "ward" I always think of _Batman_ comics, which featured Bruce Wayne and his youthful ward Dick Grayson.
> 
> Ward off them li'l bastids, FT.



I love this place. :happy:


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 4, 2008)

Forgot to mention:

Over at my mum's the other day, we found an old, unopened bottle of Combat, which contains 95% Deet.

Hot damn!

*And* it's endorsed by 'Red' Fisher, so there ya go. :bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 4, 2008)

I remember the mosquitoes in summer, upstate NY in the Catskills...biggest I've ever seen. Seemingly six-inch wing span, some of 'em....they'd come at you all lazy but relentless. You brush them away, they don't care...they're right back on you like a mean bird.  (We don't even seem to have them here. Too dry, I guess.)


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 4, 2008)

Bugs love me. Unfortunately I walk around a lot and get bit often. I discovered Tea Tree Oil Cream last year. I put it on like lotion. No bites. It does smell. The smell goes away once its absorbed into your skin. I buy mine online from puritan. I also have an essential oil blend that I burn in the house and when I am sitting outside. When I get home tomorrow, I will post the recipe.


----------

